# missing you already!



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well... seeming as im no longer a crazy clomid chick   anymore as i have taken my last does and moving onto IVF i thought i should say farewell to you all and wish you lovely ladies all the luck in the world.  I really hope Clomid works for you all and soon your dream will come true

Will pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing!

Thanks for all the support and advice that you have given me, it has been so good of you all 

Love, luck and dust

bendybird.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Good luck sweetie - please let us know how it goes


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

masses of  and  hun 

Come back and check on the clomid girlies hun 

x


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck with the IVF, Keep in touch with us clomid chicks  x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Goodluck and wishing you the best that the IVF works for you.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck hun. I'm also moving onto IVF but not yet. Going to hang around and annoy the Clomid chicks for a while!

Take care and  
xxxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

.  All the luck in the world for the IVF.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

From one B3ndy to another Bendy

Hope the IVF brings you your much hoped for little parcel soon hon.

Fingers crossed for you

S
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Bendy,

I know I didnt know you that long while I was on the clomid board but just wanted to say sorry it didnt work out for you hunny,wishing you all the luck in the world with your IVF.

Why dont you come and join us on the IUI board,sounds daft I know but there is a thread called IUI TURNED IVF and its where loads of us chat that are having IVF etc,its actually better than the actual IVF thread  

Kelly x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

good luck hun with the IVF you will be missed by all of us keep us posted

Binty
Honary Clomid Chick


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your IVF.  Are you going private for having treatment on the NHS?  Im waiting on my name coming up as well, should be later on this year, but still have a few cycles of Clomid left so still pestering my fellow clomid buddies!! hee hee

Hope it works out for you please keep in touch.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

good luck with the IVF - I too am going onto ICSI in the next couple of months hopefully.
   to us all
Take care
Tracey x


----------

